# Radiator Fan Getting Stuck or Not Strong Enough?



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

Well today i took the brute out to look for deer sheds. i hadnt rode it in atleast a month in a half and i have sunk it a year ago with no problems since. i putted around for 15 mins in the woods and then i noticed the temp light blinking in the pod. i shut it off for 10 mins and then got out in the field and made it home and got to messing around and pushed on the fan and it started running so i sprayed wd40 all over the fan. i let it cycle then when it turned off i got back on and went down in the woods and then the light started blinking again and the fan wasnt coming on. 0nce again i pushed on it and it started running again this time the water was boiling in the reserve tank. it also doesnt seem like it is moving as much air as it once was. the radiator is clean and the reserve tank is full. any ideas on what is goin wrong is the fan going out or what? thanks for your input, jake


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bonpa Bottom Boy said:


> again any ideas on what is goin wrong is the fan going out or what? thanks for your input, jake



Sounds like u answered ur own question there.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

you think its burnt up??


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Sounds like u answered ur own question there.


Im with him


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya sounds like ur motors strong enough to spin the fan but not start spinning it. Looks like a new motor, bud


----------



## Bacon (Jul 14, 2011)

Before going crazy spending cash you might look at the bearings in the fan if you've gotta push on it to get it moving. Storing your quad outside uncovered can play hell on certain parts. Fan itself is a lot cheaper than the whole assembly. That said...

Next thing I would check is electrical. I'm assuming from your avatar that you do some occassional mudding. Pop the electrical connector on the fan loose and see if it's got junk in it. If it does, rinse it out (thoroughly), let it dry (thoroughly), and before you put it back together, dab a bit of dialectric grease on the contacts, BUT NOT TOO MUCH! One of those things I've learned the hard way not to do as this can ALSO bog down the current.

Only reason I go in to so much detail and alternatives is because of this:

Lastly (of my reccomendations anyway) there's the expensive route. Replace the whole assembly.
Could only find one for $340 after a quick search but look around and I'm sure you might be able to do better. If you happen to find someone parting out, might save yourself a few bucks.

Might not be too much more expensive to just get an aftermarket kit to rack mount if you ever have interest in it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are cheap replacements. Look in the part numbers we use a lot thread. Should be posted in that one. If not I'll find it tomorrow & post it.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Hmm. Mine used to do this on the normal way i guess you could call it. I put mine over the fan numerous times in bad mud. When i racked it and used a fan switch instead of the crappy relay it worked flawlessly


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

You can put a universal 10 inch fan on it. They are a lot cheaper and they pull a lot more air. That is what I have on mine now. Any parts store should have one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's the one polaris425 is referring to in his post. its a 10" from oreilly's.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Guys, Lets not forget the fan relay under the seat! I would look there before anything else. Just cut it out and put a inline fuse holder in its place with a 10amp fuse. Try to get a watertight fuse holder though.

If that relay is corroded it wont let the fan turn on or it"ll work intermittent.

Those relays are always giving guys a hard time around here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Good call


----------



## omar302t5 (Feb 27, 2012)

im new to forum but i installled 10" universal fan from auto parts store ill. my factory still works but decided to put the aftermarket one besides its also fully sealed


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ditto,I put in a Hayden 10" electric fan,a automotive type fuse rainproof holder with a 15 amp fuse,and two wire connectors,for all about 60 bucks - parts came from Pep Boys. I think you can go as large as 11" electric fan.With the Hayden all instructions and mounting hardware came with it.I bought one off ebay,for 28 bucks,and it only came with the fan - and no useable mounting hardware,but I have a new spare.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

ok ill check the relay so we can rule that out where is the relay at all i know from reading up is its under the seat and has two wires that go into it can someone explain what all to do


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The relay is in the same loop of wires that your belt reset plug is in. Just to the rear of the ECU. It's a grey box about the size of a match box. I'd post a pic, but I already cut mine out and threw it away. I did like posted earlier, waterproof fuse holder w/10a fuse. It's right beside the coil that's under the seat.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

y did my comment get deleted


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there have been no comments deleted from this thread. I checked.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

After you do the relay I would have to say its still going to do it but change that thing anyway.As for your problem it is the motor for the fan my old 650i did the same exact thing so I tore the motor off and apart it was filthy in side especially the brushes they where so dirty the spring that pushes the brushes onto the armature they wouldn't even move so i cleaned it all real good and worked like a dream again.To get it apart can be apita buy you can do it and I think I had to change one of those springs.I used a spring out of a pen yes a pen but you probably get a better one at ace hardware.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

well got under the seat and found this so cut it off and just used at a butt connector to wire them back together.. took it out for a ride and about 10 mins later the light came on and the fan wasnt on. reached down and flicked the fan blade and it came on.. so still havent found the problem


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Well you found part of the problem. Yeah, it sounds like you need a new fan motor. Or at least try to take it a part and clean it, like BruteMike said. It's worth a try to clean it I guess, it's broke now, so you can't hurt it. That's the way I look at it anyway. Good luck man


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

My fan started acting up last weekend , would come back on if I helped it , took it off cleaned it up and lubed it , helped some but ended up like this


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Holly s*** what happened to that thing looks like it caught on fire sorta.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

did it melt?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

yep melted the fan motor overheated , was after dark so did'nt know it , lucky my bike runs cool and I have a gauge so caught it before the bike over heated . already replaced it with a 10 inch 6 blade


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

My temp gauge set up also installed a new radiator fan and manual switch

okay guys im back and got one for you i finally got all the parts together and started the project. the first thing i did was got a new radiator fan and took off the old one i installed the new one. i got everything back together to check for leaks. there was none. then i let it warm up and the fan kicked its self on at 230 degrees. which i think is high. so i let it cool all the way down and took it for a ride it got up to 250 degrees and wouldnt kick itself on?? when it got to 255 i kicked in on manually with my newly installed switch and it dropped down to around 200-205. i still cant figure out whats wrong with the dang thing.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

and yes it did kick itself on the first time by itself


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

any help here???


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

bump/.... still cant figure it out guys


----------



## wjpelka (May 23, 2010)

*Your Temp Problem...*

Maybe your temperature probe is set for a higher temp than you want. Is it adjustable? Is it possible that the meter/gauge is not really reading correctly? Maybe, if you are able to remove the probe easily, you can put it into a water bath and compare it to a separate thermometer. Just heat the water with a hot air gun or add hot water to the container. Since you said that it worked the first time I would suspect that you wired it correctly. AND since you can use the switch to turn it on, I would suspect that your fuse is still good. Did you remove the relay, it possible that it is hanging up? Sounds like a lot of others removed the relay and went direct with a Heavy Duty switch to allow for manually use...

Hope some of this helps...Might get the thread going again...


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Did you make sure you bled all the air out of the system? May be a pocket still in it somewhere.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

the light engine temp light will come on in the pod and the fan wont run. (but sometimes it does) i guess im goin to try to cut the relay out and change it with a waterproof fuse holder. even though we have tested it.


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy (Mar 4, 2011)

ended up being a wire from the little black thing to the breaker was rotten put a new in and kicks on at 210 and off at 220. thanks so much for the help guys been battling this for months now!!! you guys are awesome

Thanks, Jake


----------

